# Nissan Leaf incl. 6kW charger, Europe



## David.at.Beit.Ezra (Nov 1, 2020)

Is this still available? will it connect to a Pod Point Type 2 charger?


----------



## negotia (Jul 25, 2021)

I just recently bought myself this budget electric car and you know, I can actually say that I really like it. I want to take it to the workshop and make Ceramic Coating Vancouver BC - https://www.rdidetailing.ca. After all, many negative factors affect the paint of the car.


----------

